
In the U.S., an Angioplasty Costs $32,000. Elsewhere? Maybe $6,400 - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/27/upshot/expensive-health-care-world-comparison.html
======
fgonzag
My insurance paid about 60k for an angioplasty + 4 days of ICU in Mexico for a
pulmonary embolism from a DVT. Granted this was in a private top of the line
hospital with a US trained doctor, but still, good medicine is expensive
everywhere.

